# Guy on CL with NIB Audison amps



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Audison Amplifiers

Haven't seen those on Craigslist in a while! Think the price is high or just right for new amps?


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

If they are real, that is a good deal.


----------

